
This is how Google will collapse (2019) - partingshots
https://hackernoon.com/how-google-collapsed-b6ffa82198ee
======
jsnell
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21648060](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21648060)

------
PaulHoule
Don't forget the failing Google cloud.

It is way too "Googly" for its own good. I did a shootout of six visual
recognition APIs a few years ago. I got five of them to work in under fifteen
minutes. Google Cloud has an authentication system modeled after

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWEvp217Tzw&feature=emb_logo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWEvp217Tzw&feature=emb_logo)

and took much longer, trashing my Anaconda installation along the way. (IBM
Cloud sticks out because it is still sending me spam.)

~~~
deelowe
GCP growth beat expectations in the recent quarterly earnings.

~~~
wegs
I'm not sure one can generalize from a pandemic economy. Macroeconomics beats
microeconomics.

I'd /never/ use GCP in any sort of business setting. Too high odds an
automated Google algorithm would take out my business.

Googley automation worked well enough for B2C, and when Google hired the best
people. When Google has a mid-tier workforce, buggy algorithms, and bugs can
take out entire businesses, you run into problems. Combined with the old
culture of arrogance, I don't see GCP ever competing with Amazon, or even
Azure.

------
fierarul
Looks like the server collapsed first.

------
enlyth
For anyone else getting a 500 error:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20200731131748/http://www.sfu.ca...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200731131748/http://www.sfu.ca/olc/blog/engage/how-
google-will-collapse)

(Some images seem to be missing)

~~~
RandomBacon
This is one of the images that loaded for me, but not captured by archive.org.
It is a line graph of global monthly active users using mobile adblocking
browsers. It is supposed to be the second article image (between the two bar
graphs).

[https://imgur.com/L0EPxOQ](https://imgur.com/L0EPxOQ)

(Side note, can anyone suggest a better site than imgur? They are pushing
mobile users to their app instead of website.)

------
qwerty456127
Arguably the most valuable pieces of Google are the YouTube content and GMail
addresses.

~~~
smitty1e
I use Google Drive and apps quite a bit.

~~~
qwerty456127
Unlike existing YouTube content (which has immense cultural value) and
existing GMail addresses (which many people use as their main identity) Google
Drive as well as the apps are very much replaceable. I.e. I didn't mean the
services, I meant the content - YouTube itself (let alone GMail) are easy to
replace also. Most of the Google drive content probably is private and easy to
migrate, also and either backed-up already or not-needed by the owners.

------
the_duke
The article timestamp says 2017, not 2019.

~~~
bassman9000
_Disclaimers: The author owns a small number of Basic Attention Tokens (the
utility token that makes Brave’s model possible). This article was updated on
May 5, 2019. The original version as mentioned in Life After Google was
originally in the Hacker Noon publication and can be found here._

------
spideymans
I figure that someone will inevitably come up with a viable mainstream
alternative to Google Search. One that is privacy oriented, and isn’t riddled
with SEO spam. One that might function very differently than the search
engines we’ve known for the past 25 years. I wonder what form that might take

